# Spiders with prey



## orionmystery (Oct 25, 2011)

Tiny jumper with big lunch!





















Huntsman spider with winged termite prey





lynx spider with planthopper nymph prey





slender sac spider (?)


----------



## mishele (Oct 25, 2011)

Yum......now I'm going to go eat breakfast! lol
Nice shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 25, 2011)

mishele said:


> Yum......now I'm going to go eat breakfast! lol
> Nice shots!



...thanks Mishele


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 25, 2011)

wonderful shots!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome.  Really disturbing, but awesome!  :lmao:


----------



## margosoriginals (Oct 25, 2011)

Now I have the heebie jeebies! Really cool shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 25, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> wonderful shots!


 


jwbryson1 said:


> Awesome.  Really disturbing, but awesome!  :lmao:


 


margosoriginals said:


> Now I have the heebie jeebies! Really cool shots!



Thanks Charlie, jwbryson1, margosoriginals.


----------



## kyrontf (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice!  That lynx spider looks really neat.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 25, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> Very nice!  That lynx spider looks really neat.



Thank you, kyrontf.


----------



## rcarpenter3d (Oct 26, 2011)

Very interesting. Nice shots!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 26, 2011)

Great shots! And man, I hate those things


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 27, 2011)

rcarpenter3d said:


> Very interesting. Nice shots!!!


 


LizardKing said:


> Great shots! And man, I hate those things



Thanks, rcarpenter3d, LizardKing.


----------



## Boogeyman (Oct 28, 2011)

I love these. May I ask where you find spiders to take shots of? I see  shots of spiders all the time and ive always been curious


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 29, 2011)

Boogeyman said:


> I love these. May I ask where you find spiders to take shots of? I see  shots of spiders all the time and ive always been curious



Thanks Boogeyman. Actually, spiders are everywhere! Look carefully and you'll find lots of them.


----------



## Markw (Oct 29, 2011)

You have some of the most spectacular macro shots of anyone I've seen thus far.  Lighting is always spot-on.  Focus is impeccable, and the subject is always intriguing.  Great series as always.  I'll look forward to the next one. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 31, 2011)

Markw said:


> You have some of the most spectacular macro shots of anyone I've seen thus far.  Lighting is always spot-on.  Focus is impeccable, and the subject is always intriguing.  Great series as always.  I'll look forward to the next one. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark.


----------

